# ITV Homes from Hell looking for new stories in Australia



## LauraStevens

Hi Everyone 

I am working on the new series of Homes from Hell for ITV in the UK and we are still interesting in hearing your stories about property problems you are experiencing in Australia, particularly with the flood problems. 

If you would like to chat to us please contact me at: 

lauraDOTstevensATitvDOTcom

We have been very successful in the past helping our contributors with their problems and any chat at this stage does not have to be a commitment to film with us. 

Kind regards 

Laura Stevens


----------

